# Blue and Red Shrimp? Together in Harmony?



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, they will interbreed and make brown shrimp.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you seen blue pearl in person? Don't expect them to be very blue or you might be disappointed.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

randyl said:


> Have you seen blue pearl in person? Don't expect them to be very blue or you might be disappointed.


+1 I rather get Blue Velvets. And yes, when you join the two together, you will eventually get some wilds. If you like Blue/Red in shrimp, I recommend Blue Rilis.  Tint of blue (better than Blue pearls imo) with red head/red tail. 
You can mix them with cherries/fire reds too! Improves the color of the rili's head, and doesn't create any wild shrimp.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

I have some blue velvets and PFR's that interbred and the babies all have red heads and tails and blue middles.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

get orange eye blue tiger shrimp - super blue with bright orange eyes


can be put in with cherries

planetinverts.com

for all your shrimp info, including what species of shrimp not to put in with others (so you don't get brown shrimp......)


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Soup12 said:


> get orange eye blue tiger shrimp - super blue with bright orange eyes
> 
> 
> can be put in with cherries
> ...


 I wouldn't do that if I were you. OEBT are very FINICKY as said by other members. Although they "can" live in the same water as RCS, they are much harder than it seems. If you do want to tackle the challenge, research about them before you jump in.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

The only option is Blue pearl, its a really good deal. I am thinking, I'll be getting rid of my Cherries to a good home. And then getting the pearls. What if I accidentally miss a few pewees? Can I keep them for a while? What age do Red Cherries become mature enough to breed? I have it planted for now, plastic and real. Plus a couple females I think had babies. So, I might miss a couple littles.


I have seen the Blue Pearls in person. I think with the right diet, and with certain light they will look nice. I saw them in a planted tank, and the guy was keeping them with his cherries. One looked really pretty electric blue. The ones I'll be getting are light blue, icy slate blue. I keep the tank clean and I have a sponge covering the intake. I would love to get Blue jellys, Blue rilis, or even Orange eye tigers, but I am just getting into shrimp. I may just keep what I have. I really want the blue ones though .


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Blue pearls =/= Blue velvets FYI. Blue Pearls are a variant of Neocaridina palmata. There are some reports they will hybridize with neos whereas some people have kept them together in the same tank without any problem. To be safe, keep them in separate tanks. They aren't a dark blue but more of an icy blue.


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

are you sure the clear with stripes shrimp aren't just males? I have cheap RCS and the females are red with clear spots and the males are clear with red stripes.

But anyway, I agree you should get rili shrimp if you want both red and blue. I think you're going to be disappointed with blue pearls because they pretty much just look clear most of the time.


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

I asked some breeder, if you want blue shrimps that wont make brown babies you should get blue rilli shrimps. From what I was told they will interbreed but they'll make other blue/red rilli or more cherries. Thats not my thoughts just sharing what seller told me when I asked.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I am packing and shipping my Cherries off. As soon as the cold weather lets up. I have a local breeder that has them. Plus another gentleman that will be giving me some too. The ones locally look almost like blue jelly! I know how blue they are in real life. I saw them in real life at the LFS! I can't wait!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Blue rili's are a good choice if you want blue/red shrimp. I have over 400 and they are very cool. Great colors, active and very easy to care for. Some are all blue, some are red/blue/red, some are red/clear/red and a few are yellowish/green. Check em out.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

They all went to the great shrimp pond in the sky. They were doing great then suddenly had a die off. I lost pretty much all of them.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

What happened to cause that?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

oh no. so sorry to hear the loss


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Hate when that happens!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i had blue and red rili in the same tank. as a matter of face the blue ones came from the red ones i just never culled them. so yes it is possible to keep both colors together


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

if I were to get blue shrimp. it would be blue rili's I mean the ones with little red and a good amount of blue. Not to be confused with blue velvets which are all blue but it' semi deep/icy blue. Blue velvets are relatively cheaper and can be housed with cherries. you'll get some cool rilis out of em.


----------



## Zenzu (Mar 23, 2012)

Go Blue Rili/Blue velvet they were derrived from Rili and Rili derrived from Cherry so basically they are all the same shrimp just color morphs so if you keep them together you just get mixed grades and they won't revert to wild forms.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I think a bacterial thing, I treated with Paraguard by seachem for a week and had no further deaths. So, What I did I rounded everybody up out of my 29 planted tank (what a joy that was!) Then plopped them in their own 5 gallon tank. Took a chunk of my aquaclear sponge from the 29, used same water, and some sand plus their favorite java moss. They are currently in there, and surprise, there are more in there than I thought. I may have 12-18 of them in total, including a tiny peewee. They will live in their 5 gallon till numbers increase, then they can spread out to the 29 planted tank again. I wanted to give them a leg up, and increase numbers. They are also from 2 different people, so I guess I should have good genetics ?


----------

